
Google Training Ad Placement Computers to Be Offended - basename
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/03/technology/google-training-ad-placement-computers-to-be-offended.html?_r=1
======
tdkl
Censorship 3.0.

Fuck Google and the PC narrative.

